# Songs you're not sure you should like but do.



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

As per title really! Looking on the slightly embarrassing side...

Kicking off, I randomly like this song. I often wondered if it's because it was quite high in the charts on TOTP's a lot whilst my Mum was preggers with me... and its infused its way into my subconscious...






Ps. I make no comment on the video!


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

This one for me:thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> This one for me:thumb:


I actually like this song, too.
I believe I first heard it when watching 'Dumb and Dumber' (Im only 20, and wasnt born in the 60's lol).


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Rust.Bucket said:


> I actually like this song, too.
> I believe I first heard it when watching 'Dumb and Dumber' (Im only 20, and wasnt born in the 60's lol).


Definitely reminds me of those 90's American films! :thumb:


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a feeling this could be my last post on this forum 

I like this 1.






But I also love this 1, becuase of the memories from uni, yes, a female is involved


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

This!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i like the new rhianna one... i think its the video and the fact the words are "whips and chains excite me" :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> i like the new rhianna one... i think its the video and the fact the words are "whips and chains excite me" :lol:


I have that song stuck in my head too nah,nah,nah nah :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Erm this,for a reason Im unsure of.Possibly the majestic sideburnage.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Erm this,for a reason Im unsure of.Possibly the majestic sideburnage.
> YouTube - Flying Pickets - Only You


Remember him when he was in Coronation Street too? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't know why, but I love this song.... :0






:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Don't know why, but I love this song.... :0
> 
> YouTube - Dolly Parton - Jolene (Live)
> 
> :thumb:


Even I wouldn't own up to liking that (even if I did!!!!!). :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Take that Kidz,

its the Marilyn manson / marching bit in background 
that has me humming along :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Even I wouldn't own up to liking that (even if I did!!!!!). :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Always knew you had no taste!

:lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Always knew you had no taste!
> 
> :lol:


In this instance, I'm glad I have no taste!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

After watching Rocky IV last night, got to be this at the moment. Cheesy 80s power pop of course, but coupled with the video montage of the great Rocky movie moments, I love it!! I'm a huge Stallone fan anyway and love the Rocky films (apart from 5).


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeez, Dolly parton looks more like Pete Burns at the start of that Vid. :doublesho

Kids, stay away from surgery! :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

McClane said:


> Jeez, Dolly parton looks more like Pete Burns at the start of that Vid. :doublesho
> 
> Kids, stay away from surgery! :thumb:


Outstanding..............


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Outstanding..............


I try  Sometimes fail :tumbleweed:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't believe this hasn't gone up yet , Don't get me wrong I've got loads that would fit this topic , But if you was around in 87


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

R7KY D said:


> Can't believe this hasn't gone up yet , Don't get me wrong I've got loads that would fit this topic , But if you was around in 87
> 
> YouTube - Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up


The Singing Teaboy! Total crap!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> The Singing Teaboy! Total crap!!


Sorry , you've had a few number 1's then ?


----------

